# Going Knock Down Rates



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

For two guys to load up their tools, drive to your house, work for 1 1/2 hrs, drive back, unload/clean tools, sounds about right. There are minimum charges. For a two man job, I bet that is their minimum.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Did you ask for a quote before the job started?


----------



## skyhighpyro (Sep 23, 2011)

sixeightten said:


> For two guys to load up their tools, drive to your house, work for 1 1/2 hrs, drive back, unload/clean tools, sounds about right. There are minimum charges. For a two man job, I bet that is their minimum.


It may be but i can't see paying anybody to do anything at that rate. I just checked other websites and the going rate is .60 tops per sqft? And they cleaned their tools with my hose. So if they came for a half an hour they would still charge me $350? Sound like a big rip off to me... I'm in the wrong business i guess..



fabrk8r said:


> Did you ask for a quote before the job started?


I did but the owner never came to look at it. Now the price is $350 which seems ridiculous.. I may be wrong but i feel like i'm being way over charged..


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Do you think that you could have done as good a job as they did for the time it would have taken you?

If so then maybe you are in the wrong business.

Andy.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd happily pay $350 for a ceiling knockdown job.... if I liked that sort of thing. 

As a full time DIYer I can't tell you how many times I'd give $350 to NOT have to do certain crappy jobs. Especially, if you don't have expertise with knockdown the learning curve alone would cost you plenty of your time - which I am sure is worth something.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

If they had worked on it for 5 hours would that have made a difference? Why?


----------



## skyhighpyro (Sep 23, 2011)

So nobody knows the going rate???


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

"There is no going rate. Never was, never will be!"

Famous quote by Joe C.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Notice how you never complained about their work. This shows you exactly why there is no going rate. 2 pros came prepared, did a nice job, and got paid well. Two hacks might have shown up a day late, unprepared, made a mess, left the job incomplete and butchered. And they may have also taken longer. So should the Pros make anywhere near the same hourly "rate" as the schmos?


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

There is no going rate - genuinely, no snide here. The 'going rate' for me is what a few different people would charge me to do the job. . .of course it would vary a little place to place - hence the need to shop around and do research whenever you're hiring someone to do anything to your home. 

The 'going rate' for you will be different because of where you live (etc).

If you think $350 is too much then buy the tools and have a go at it yourself.

I find paying anyone to do anything for me is ridiculous - so I don't. I do my own hackjob and then I slowly get better with practice. :laughing:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Ever been to a doctor's office or a dentist's office?

Next time do it yourself if you can't afford that price.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey what is the going rate anyway?

Andy.


----------



## skyhighpyro (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, i just browsed over the other part of this forum, the Dry Wall site and i could have had it hung, taped and finished for $25 board..

There is only 8 boards lol...

Oh well...

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

skyhighpyro said:


> Well, i just browsed over the other part of this forum, the Dry Wall site and i could have had it hung, taped and finished for $25 board..
> 
> There is only 8 boards lol...
> 
> ...


No drywaller anywhere worth his salt will do a small job for $25 a board. Yu don't seem to understand that you had what is called a "minimum job" The rate has to cover the hassle of such a small job. Yesterday I responded to a tile guys "how much" post by asking them to do a 3x3 area in my home for $4 a foot. Not gonna happen for $36.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds like a reasonable price to me, 

2 ceilings textured including prep? not bad at all

you have to remember as well that these 2 guys (or at least the owner) are:

supplying a probably large, gas consuming vehicle to get to your place

supplying all tools equipment necessary

Supplying workers comp. liability insurance, business licences, etc.

Supplying the experience and skill to get the job done properly

the 1.5 hours is the time at your place, not time picking up material, driving to and from the job, did you have someone come out and give you a free estimate before hand? 



You get what you pay for, you paid a reasonable price and by the sound of it, had a fine job done.

I'm sure you could have hired some hack off craigslist for 100 bucks to do it, however then you would have had to bring in these guys to come and fix the first guys work, or live looking at terrible ceillings for the next 10 years.

I would have no problem paying that to have ceilings prepped and textured. 

Your home is your biggest investment, you have to think of the value you are getting by paying a small amount of money like 350 to maintain your investment and its value.

What difference is the "going rate" to you now? are you going into business to texture ceilings? This is a small job, move on. and yes, there is no going rate.


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

I would feel ripped off too if they didn't give me a price up front no matter what it cost. Next time don't let anyone touch it without a quote I guess.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds to me like it must have been a good job that they did so why are you complaining about the rate. They did not do just the texture but you said they also did the final float, that you could not get done. I can hang, tape, and texture but I know when to have a pro do it also. $350 and you are happy sounds like a good price for 2 people.

I was wondering why you used them if the owner would not come out to give you a bid?


----------

